# Whats so good about Mac?



## M-o-e (Sep 16, 2007)

Ok I don't know a thing about mac all I know is that it's VERY confusing when you first get it. I never used one.

I know about everything about windows lots of pop-ups, viruses, sometimes may freeze, and everything. 

Whats the pros and cons of a Mac and PC?


And also one big important question for me---------


Does the internet have downloads for Mac? I only saw a very few amount everytime I download something I see "Avalibale for Windows 98-Xp-vista" But I never see Mac in any downloads.


I'm thinking of really trying something new.

Also please post any other info you got about a Mac

can it get a lot of viruses?
does it have many pop-ups?
does it every freeze?


Thanks!


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

How do you know "it is VERY confusing when you first get it" if you've never used one?  

Yes, you have internet downloads with a Mac.

No, there are very few viruses that are designed for OS X. I've never used an anti-virus program on any of mine.

Mine has never frozen.

The reason I like Macs? They just do what they are supposed to do. Classic example - happened last week: my son's BF stopped in to print a paper for a class. Put his jump drive into my hubby's Windows system, and of course Windows couldn't find the drivers ....
Took it out, put it in my iMac, double-clicked the drive from the desktop, found the doc and printed it in about a matter of a minute.

That's why I love my Mac. 

As far as pros and cons .... there are several threads on this topic already started within this forum. I'd suggest reading through them to gain insight.


----------



## ThreeDee912 (Feb 11, 2006)

When looking for Mac software:
http://www.macupdate.com/

Other sites don't update their Mac sections as often.

No viruses are known for Mac OS X, but MS Office macro viruses can possibly do something to your Word docs.

As for "pop-ups", that usually indicates adware from installing bad programs on your PC. There is no known adware for Macs.

As for freezing, a single program may possibly crash if it is not programmed correctly, but it cannot affect the rest of the system due to "protected memory". It's highly unlikely that the whole computer will crash.

As for ease of use, it depends on what you are used to. Some people who swear by Windows keep saying "Macs are complicated and buggy and bad", while others say "Macs are user-friendly and a breeze to use".

If there is an Apple store nearby, you are free to use test drive the demo Macs in the store. You can even test out the various programs already installed on them.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

M-o-e said:


> Ok I don't know a thing about mac all I know is that it's VERY confusing when you first get it. I never used one.


I haven't spent a lot of time on a Mac but each time I've used one I've found it very easy to use. I really like the feel of OS X but my main "beef" with Mac OS is the single window toolbar thing.  I'm just used to each window having it's own set of controls that are displayed with the window.

Peace...


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

M-o-e said:


> Ok I don't know a thing about mac all I know is that it's VERY confusing when you first get it. I never used one.


How do you know that it's confusing if you've never used one. 



> Does the internet have downloads for Mac? I only saw a very few amount everytime I download something I see "Avalibale for Windows 98-Xp-vista" But I never see Mac in any downloads.
> 
> I'm thinking of really trying something new.
> 
> ...


There are plenty of programs for Macs, and the freeware is generally better than Widows freeware.
http://www.apple.com/downloads/

There are just a handful of viruses for Macs and they're all patched so you're practically immune to viruses. Not really, once in a while you'll see an update window but it doesn't have tooltips in the lower right and other pop-ups. I have had my Mac for about two months and the entire operating system has never crashed though a few application have frozen but you can quickly and easily close them.


----------



## dh8 (Sep 20, 2007)

lots of good and very little bad.

EXCELLENT support on every issue. 

Never had a virus problem ever. Have used some antivirus software but it still never found anything and never had any problems.

Makes a HUGE difference in functional speed of your computer. On any pc, your speed is limited by the antviral protection package you have to use. MAc is faster from the start on complex applications but combine that with no limits from antiviral software and it's smokin' fast!!!

If you're looking into writing and publishing as a profession; it's still the standard. 

Plenty of downloads available but still some limitations on volume of available software. Of course, also a lot less junk to download too. Check out download.com and select the option for macs to see what's readily available.

popups have never been an issue for me on my powerbook. I have a completely max'd out one and love it.

DWF files do not load onto safari. neither does some other "standard" map software but I have windows for the mac too so i just jump to internet explorer.

TOP notch photo software included in basics.

Hope it helps in your decision.


----------



## macmeister (Sep 28, 2007)

Macs are....well....a work of art 

1) No viruses, at least VERY VERY few (and for the record, it's not because most people target windows, it's actually very difficult to attack a Mac)

2) Very easy to use and a lurvely interface. It's impossible not to find help within the computer on pretty much everything

3) The iLife apps are very well designed, and very powerful, yet simple tools.

4) Internet downloads are in abundance for Mac, but you just don't know where to look (until you get a Mac). Every type of application that exists for Windows exists for Mac.

Overall, the Macintosh is a stable, reliable, and very easy to use computer, at least when we're talking about basics.


----------



## thelamecoolguy (Sep 16, 2006)

Check www.apple.com/getamac

But here are my favourite reasons:
1. No viruses.
2. Very easy-to-use.
3. Extreme less possibility of crashes. Mac's hardware and software are both designed by Apple, and there is the rock-solid integrity.
4. Good looks. The Apple logo.
5. Mac OS X.
6. Mac-exclusive Softwares like iLife, iWork (especially Keynote), Final Cut Studio, Aperture, QuickSilver, Coda, GraphicConverter, etc. *All* of the apps mentioned here are the best of its class and many don't even have good Windows equivalents.

There are plenty of third party applications for mac, hardly a lack. There are fewer than Windows, but I'm not missing the 300 versions of Barbie's Dreamhouse

And mac softwares are better than Windoze software.


----------



## macmeister (Sep 28, 2007)

thelamecoolguy said:


> And mac softwares are better than Windoze software.


Yeah, definitely, all Mac software (including freeware) is serious quality! Most have that lovely Mac-like interface, almost makes it feel like it's completely integrated with Mac OS X


----------



## cybernaut (Jun 27, 2007)

Some internet downloads:

Version Tracker for Mac: http://www.versiontracker.com/macosx/
some free. some not.

Free Mac Ware: http://www.freemacware.com/

Lots out there. Just google for free Mac applications.

If you want more technical know how this is the place: http://www.bombich.com/
White papers, cloning, backups, etc.


----------



## ThreeDee912 (Feb 11, 2006)

I still think the best Mac software site is http://www.macupdate.com/


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

cybernaut said:


> Some internet downloads:
> 
> Version Tracker for Mac: http://www.versiontracker.com/macosx/
> some free. some not.
> ...


Free Mac Ware is one of my favorite. :up:


----------



## cybernaut (Jun 27, 2007)

Macs are great. PC's work, but it's like comparing a BMW to a Ford Taurus. 

Mac Ware is a good resource. Hadn't seen that one before. Thanks!


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

One little cons about mac is that its not for gamers.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

gamerbyron said:


> One little cons about mac is that its not for gamers.


Yep.


----------



## markomus (Aug 2, 2007)

Yankee Rose said:


> Put his jump drive into my hubby's Windows system, and of course Windows couldn't find the drivers.


Why didn't Windows find them?

I would say the reason Mac doesn't get viruses is not an either/or situation between "not popular enough" and "too good to crack," but a both/and, but to a lesser degree of both. It isn't popular enough to tinker with AND it is difficult to tinker with in the first place. Kind of like being a thief: Which house do you chose: A decent-looking house with barred windows and security doors sitting in the middle of a deserted island with no clear advantage over other houses except for security and stability, or a beautiful neighborhood with the windows wide open (dogs and other security systems may or may not be installed)? (Heh...no pun intended) Clear choice: You'll have an easier and more profitable time with the latter. And this isn't meant to be a "ha ha Windows is more popular" routine--just tracing simple cause-effect relationships. In fact, though I'm an avid PC user I say kudos to Apple for making a secure, strong OS ("Windows" is appropriately named). But kudos to Microsoft for developing software virtually everyone can use. And thank God for open architecture and open source (Linux).


----------



## macmeister (Sep 28, 2007)

Nicely said


----------

